# Crimp or No Crimp



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a set of Lee Deluxe Rifle Dies, I have been told you do not have to use a crimp die does anyone have any experience with these dies or not crimping? Pro's vs Con's


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

What caliber and what rifle?


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

All my rifles are bolt action or single shot. I dont crimp my reloads for them at all and haven't for over 40 years. Alll of my loads are .020 or more off the lands.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

crimp


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What caliber ? I never crimp 

Charlie


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I never crimp in almost 20 years of reloading........


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I lightly roll crimp revolver rounds. I taper crimp semi auto pistol rounds. 

I do not crimp .223 (bolt or gas), .308, .243, or 30-06.


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

The calibers I would be reloading will be 270,30/06,243 and 6mm all bolt action except for the 6mm which is a pump


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't crimp any rifle cases other than straight wall cartridges like the 45/70, or for lever guns, autos and heavy kickers like the 458 win.

But some reloaders claim better accuracy with a light crimp.

Pistols I roll crimp everything after case trimming.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I never crimp any bottle neck rounds !


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Pic said:


> The calibers I would be reloading will be 270,30/06,243 and 6mm all bolt action except for the 6mm which is a pump


 No crimps required for those.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I use a firm crimp. Read what Richard Lee has to say about it.

A "factory" crimp will release at about 1000 PSI (a very low pressure) and will ensure no bullets get accidentally pressed down in the case. Even with heavy crimps, I am getting fine groups with my Kmart line of firearms.

Down side is that I need to get a puller for my press. You can beat a hole in a concrete floor with a kinetic puller and a crimped 243. (Referrence my "forgot to put in the primer before the powder" note).


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I am learning to reload myself. I was told to crimp my magnum loads because of the high recoil could move the bullet while in the magazine. I crimp my 300wsm,460S&W magnum and my 44 magnum. I do not crimp my 30.06 or .243. I am no expert but it made sense to me.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Asolde I would try the 300WSM with and with out the crimp to see which is more accurate. 

I don't crimp my 300 Win Mag and never had a bullet slip. In fact just the opposite with my 375 H&H loads. The copper jacketed bullets fuse to the case neck from oxidation or electrolysis. I have to bump them with the press before shooting or I get high pressures.

One other time you want to crimp is with very heavily compressed powder charges, ones that get longer overnight if not crimped due to powder expansion.


----------

